# Yamaha RX-A1050 not decided on speakers



## carlitosgomes12 (Jun 15, 2016)

hi all,

i am hoping you can help me decide on what speakers to get. I am somewhat a noob when it comes to this stuff and i got an Yamaha RX-A1050 as recommended through a friend. I had an old Marantaz SR7001 (yes that old) and it was UK based so i had to use a power up transformer adapter to use it. With it i had the Boston Acoustics Soundware again UK based. Now that i am in a new house its time for an upgrade. So i got the receiver now i would like to get speakers but not spend thousands on them although i do realize after initial research that spending money on speakers rather than the receiver makes most sense or start with a 2.1 and build up but get better speakers is likely better than just getting another Boston Acoustics type 5.1 all in one.

Saying that i found used OrbAudio 3x Mod2 (front/center), 2x Mod1 (rear/surround) and 1x Sub8 Subwoofer not too expensive and helps with the wife (lol aesthetically speaking), reviews i read mentions that the sound is great for such tiny speakers,i dont know if down the line i could add some other make/brand ATMOS capable speakers? My preference would be floor standing speakers, a center speaker, 2 surrounds and 2 ATMOS capable speakers. 

I did also find used Fluance SX-HTB (3 years old) setup (dont know if they changed much to a newer set) which i read online from different people that its good value for the price one pays as well as the Pioneer SP-BS22-LR, Two SP-FS52 Towers and The SP-C22 Center.
I assume with these 2 bigger sets and less wife friendly i could add ATMOS speakers? but between these 3 different options can anyone recommended what would be best ignoring the looks?

Any advice i would very much appreciate it.:smile:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Always happy to recommend Chane speakers. Great bang for the buck & his latest model is in a pre-order status (implies nice discount that only happens with a new model release). You should absolutely consider these for you system.

https://www.chanemusiccinema.com/loudspeakers/chane-loudspeakers


----------



## carlitosgomes12 (Jun 15, 2016)

Thank you Tonto for the welcome and for the note on the Chane speakers. I looked at them and it seems a 5.0 setup would set me back $1000. Do you have any experience on OrbAudio, Pioneer or Fluance?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry, I do not. But I'm sure someone will chime in shortly. We have a great cast of players here that are really into this stuff. You should have some more info soon. Welcome aboard! 

Could you let us know what your budget is & location. Would help us narrow down your search.


----------



## carlitosgomes12 (Jun 15, 2016)

oh sorry such a noob.
im in NY/NJ and my budget would be to stay under $500-$600 and i am happy to buy used. 
I just found online a set of SX-HTB package for $200 8months old so its still under warranty. I also found the OrbAudio Mod2 and Mod1 package for $350 and finally the Pioneer mentioned above in my original post for also $200.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd shy away from those smallish speakers & for sure the HT in a box set ups. With that budget I would get the pair of A3rx'c to start. They will keep you happy for a long time. 

https://www.chanemusiccinema.com/loudspeakers/chane-loudspeakers/a3rx-c

As funds allow I would add a subwoofer, then a center channel, then surrounds/rears. 


There is a classified section in the Chane website with some used systems. There is a great offer there now right in your budget.

http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/forum/showthread.php?48313-FS-Chane-A3rx-c-amp-A2rx-c&p=755061#post755061

If you do decide to say with a smaller footprint, Klipsch is having a 50% off sale currently.

http://www.klipsch.com/products/quintet-home-theater


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree with Quenten in regards to staying away from the cubes and smallish speakers. I would also avoid the Quintets. The Chane classified he linked seems a good start. I would also check out the SVS Prime series. I have a friend with that setup and for the money it sounds fantastic.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree that the Quintets are less than ideal. Only if he had to stay with the "small footprint."

The SVS Primes are in a whole different league & a great recommendation. Albeit more money.

http://www.svsound.com/pages/prime-series


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The Prime bookshelves paired with a decent sub would still allow for a small footprint. Although the Chane classified linked offers great value. For the OP just a couple of quality options to sway from the cube/satellite speakers.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

The Pioneer speakers designed by Andrew Jones have a very good reputation. 
Their SP-PK52FS 5.1 set lists for just slightly more than $500 but should be available at a discount.

He has since moved to ELAC, but they don't seem to have a 5.1 package yet.


----------

